# Hadith ...



## amishrockstar (Apr 3, 2008)

I want to buy a good English translation of the Hadith; can anyone suggest one?
Thanks


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 4, 2008)

The best source for the Hadith is the USC-MSA Compendium of Islamic texts at:
USC-MSA Compendium of Muslim Texts


For other good stuff, google "The world of Islam CD-ROM" from GMI


----------



## amishrockstar (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey thanks for your response! 
Can you offer some reasons "why" it's the best source? 
I'm trying to learn Arabic right now --I'm just starting-- but do you think it may be good to get 2 translations (maybe 3)?
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## amishrockstar (Apr 23, 2008)

Any thoughts on a solid English translation of the Qur'an? The one I have has a lot of footnotes that tends to "talk away" the hard passages so that they seem more palatable to western ears.


----------

